# Enter the url of github/gitlab repos of non-freebsd-ports you are using



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2022)

Interesting to see which software which does not yet belong to freebsd-ports-tree you are using.


----------



## rootbert (Aug 1, 2022)

nexus 3


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 1, 2022)

If I find one, I create a port 

Well, except for https://github.com/ohmyzsh/ohmyzsh ... as it "installs" into ${HOME} (and indeed updates directly from git).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2022)

I was thinking for ports like "ztop".





						FreshPorts -- sysutils/ztop: Display ZFS dataset I/O in real time
					

Display ZFS dataset I/O in real time  ztop is like top, but for ZFS datasets. It displays the real-time activity for datasets. The built-in zpool iostat can display real-time I/O statistics for pools, but until now there was no similar tool for datasets.




					www.freshports.org
				








						ztop « sysutils - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				







Next links , which i use as software do not exist in ports but making a port should be fairly easy, feel free to add your own









						GitHub - beeender/glrnvim: glrnvim wraps nvim with your favourite terminal into a standalone, non-fancy but daily-usable neovim GUI.
					

glrnvim wraps nvim with your favourite terminal into a standalone, non-fancy but daily-usable neovim GUI. - GitHub - beeender/glrnvim: glrnvim wraps nvim with your favourite terminal into a standal...




					github.com
				












						GitHub - vhakulinen/gnvim: GUI for neovim, without any web bloat
					

GUI for neovim, without any web bloat. Contribute to vhakulinen/gnvim development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				












						GitHub - LBCrion/sfwbar: Sway Floating Window Bar
					

Sway Floating Window Bar. Contribute to LBCrion/sfwbar development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				












						GitHub - dlang-community/DCD: The D Completion Daemon is an auto-complete program for the D programming language
					

The D Completion Daemon is an auto-complete program for the D programming language - GitHub - dlang-community/DCD: The D Completion Daemon is an auto-complete program for the D programming language




					github.com
				












						GitHub - timescale/promscale: Promscale is a unified metric and trace observability backend for Prometheus, Jaeger and OpenTelemetry built on PostgreSQL and TimescaleDB.
					

Promscale is a unified metric and trace observability backend for Prometheus, Jaeger and OpenTelemetry built on PostgreSQL and TimescaleDB. - GitHub - timescale/promscale: Promscale is a unified me...




					github.com
				












						GitHub - timescale/pg_prometheus: PostgreSQL extension for Prometheus data
					

PostgreSQL extension for Prometheus data. Contribute to timescale/pg_prometheus development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				












						GitHub - prometheus-community/postgres_exporter: A PostgreSQL metric exporter for Prometheus
					

A PostgreSQL metric exporter for Prometheus. Contribute to prometheus-community/postgres_exporter development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




In fact i wonder how to make these ports as porters-handbook is above my head (currently)...


----------



## sidetone (Aug 1, 2022)

They're not easy. Some parts, like the first steps of porting, have become easier for me, but not to the final steps of porting. I tend to need lots of help to get something. Adjusting something on my computer isn't difficult. Showing a patch is doable for me, but still not easy. There's another learning curve which I haven't reached yet, to commit a patch, as I really don't want to do this part, but I believe is a necessity, especially for ports with no maintainer and the taskers seem overwhelmed.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2022)

In essence a lot of them are just "git pull ; followed by : gmake build/yarn install/npm install/go build" and nothing more.
For instance i use :








						GitHub - neoclide/coc.nvim: Nodejs extension host for vim & neovim, load extensions like VSCode and host language servers.
					

Nodejs extension host for vim & neovim, load extensions like VSCode and host language servers. - GitHub - neoclide/coc.nvim: Nodejs extension host for vim & neovim, load extensions like VSC...




					github.com
				



I only do,

```
git pull
yarn install
```


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 1, 2022)

Especially tools like yarn and npm are a major headache for porting. They typically download and install tons of dependencies. One concern with that is: For a port, you need a _reproducible_ build (for, I hope, obvious reasons). So you have to make sure that fixed versions are used for everything. The other one is: distfiles must be protected with a hash, to avoid any tampering. With a yarn build downloading hundreds of tiny "packages", adding all of them individually as distfiles isn't practical. Porters resorted to put them in their own tarball and host them somewhere, just to get around these horrors.

Don't get that wrong, but without experience creating ports, you can't relly judge whether something would be simple.

Nevertheless, getting started isn't that hard. Things that most likely _are_ simple are smaller software packages written in C or C++ and using a well-known build-system like e.g. GNU autotools or cmake. Start working with these, following the porters handbook, and you will learn quickly.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2022)

If i understand , some stuff might look very easy at first sight, but when there is a dependency hell deeper in the chain, making a port becomes very difficult or impossible.


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 2, 2022)

Today, on my two FreeBSD servers, I only install FreeBSD base, and a limited number of ports (a few dozen on the small server, about 150 or 200 on the large server). The only other software installed is Python, and comes from pip.

I don't think I have EVER installed anything from github or gitlab directly.


----------



## PMc (Aug 2, 2022)

You asked for it.








						GitHub - pgadmin-org/pgadmin4: pgAdmin is the most popular and feature rich Open Source administration and development platform for PostgreSQL, the most advanced Open Source database in the world.
					

pgAdmin is the most popular and feature rich Open Source administration and development platform for PostgreSQL, the most advanced Open Source database in the world. - GitHub - pgadmin-org/pgadmin4...




					github.com
				



(I have no idea what to do with such a link. This one should probably get fetched from the official site.)


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 2, 2022)

GitHub - snipe/snipe-it: A free open source IT asset/license management system
					

A free open source IT asset/license management system - GitHub - snipe/snipe-it: A free open source IT asset/license management system




					github.com
				












						Installation on FreeBSD 12.2 · Discussion #9123 · snipe/snipe-it
					

Installation of Snipe-IT on FreeBSD 12.2 Here is short guide for Snipe-IT / Apache24 / PHP74 / MariaDB First read the main documentation from https://snipe-it.readme.io/docs This is clean install o...




					github.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 2, 2022)

PMc said:


> You asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not directly related pgadmin3 port is not compiling on my PC. Not many alternatives available. There is phpPgAdmin


----------



## PMc (Aug 2, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Not directly related pgadmin3 port is not compiling on my PC. Not many alternatives available. There is phpPgAdmin


pgadmin3 is "out". pgadmin4 works, but it entertains a full LAMP stack (in server mode) and has lots of prereqs. It can be made a py-* port, but that's a bunch of work, and it is picky about the versions of prereqs. And there are more gotchas: you need something to run it (e.g. uwsgi), it provides local filespace for web clients, it connects to the maintenance functions of the databases, it needs newest MIT kerberos when SPNEGO is used, etc. - how much of this should a port define and what should be left to the admin?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 2, 2022)

sfwbar is a nice wayland bar.
It uses meson & ninja. No idea of you could make a port of it.


----------



## Crion (Aug 3, 2022)

I can probably whip up a port Makefile for sfwbar, but I've no way of testing it, as I don't have a FreeBSD system handy. If anyone wants to test it, I can post a prototype.


----------



## baaz (Sep 23, 2022)

GitHub - drhelius/Gearboy: Game Boy / Gameboy Color emulator for iOS, macOS, Raspberry Pi, Windows, Linux, BSD and RetroArch.
					

Game Boy / Gameboy Color emulator for iOS, macOS, Raspberry Pi, Windows, Linux, BSD and RetroArch. - GitHub - drhelius/Gearboy: Game Boy / Gameboy Color emulator for iOS, macOS, Raspberry Pi, Windo...




					github.com
				



Addicted to game boy color tetris


----------

